# Free River Permit Writing Party



## boc123 (Apr 6, 2004)

Join the BOC for a Free Permit writing party starting at 7:00pm. The BOC will provide soda and munchies. BYOB. We will provide permit applications for those rivers that we can reprint the applications. We will help you figure out how to apply for private river permits, when to go, answer questions about rivers and have a great time. All are welcome, even if you do not apply for a private river permit. Join us for a boaters winter social. Please RSVP 7-9pm


----------

